# Does portugal have much of a design industry?



## adamunsworth (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi,

I'm moving to Portugal at the end of this year. I own a creative agency and am interested to learn if anyone knows what the design industry is like in Portugal?

Thanks

Adam


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

from what I see alive and kicking, I follow this blog design português and collect Portuguese pottery objects or if you Google images Portuguese designers it might help finding the type of creative design that interests you.


----------

